# Some of my previous works



## MattM82 (Sep 17, 2019)

Following a very warm welcome I thought I’d share some images of previous work I’ve done. The WIP is what I was working on and researching when I came across the forum.
All the work in these was done by me. Damascus, forging, grinding, heat treat, handle work and sayas.
Thanks for looking.
Matt


----------



## Barmoley (Sep 17, 2019)

They look great and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Caleb Cox (Sep 17, 2019)

Beautiful! Especially the damascus clad blade with the burl handle. Is that amboyna?


----------



## MattM82 (Sep 17, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> They look great and welcome to the forum.


Thanks very much, glad to be here.


----------



## MattM82 (Sep 17, 2019)

Caleb Cox said:


> Beautiful! Especially the damascus clad blade with the burl handle. Is that amboyna?


Thank you Caleb, that is Western Redbox burl that I stabilized with Cactus juice. I had a thing for quite a while of only using Australian Timber’s, but of late I’ve been using Timber’s from all over. The third pic down is Cocobolo. The 6th down, the pair is cross-cut Bocote.


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 17, 2019)

Welcome, nice work! I really dig the keyhole integral, that's slick!


----------



## MattM82 (Sep 17, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> Welcome, nice work! I really dig the keyhole integral, that's slick!


Thank you very much, glad you like it. I took a class with Mastersmith Rodgrigo Sfreddo on how to make keyholes and that's the knife I made. I have another two on the go right now, a 270mm damascus gyoto and a 175mm damascus Nakiri (although that one is going to be a little different, and hopefully awesome!)


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 18, 2019)

Very nice work Matt!


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Very nice work! The one in picture #6 is my favorite.


----------



## valgard (Sep 18, 2019)

That keyhole is nice


----------



## Dhoff (Sep 21, 2019)

Agree with all, that keyhole integral is looking great!


----------



## inferno (Sep 21, 2019)

really impressive blades but GOD DAMN that wood man! very good selction there!


----------



## MattM82 (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks to you and Valgard,

Keyholes are definitely my new favourite style but they are so much more work that I have to restrain myself from committing to too many.

I do have a 270mm Damascus Gyoto keyhole in the works and something else that’s a little special. I’ll post them up when done.


----------



## MattM82 (Sep 21, 2019)

inferno said:


> really impressive blades but GOD DAMN that wood man! very good selction there!



I have quite the collection of Timber’s, it’s my favourite part of a build when I’m choosing from them, but I also have some excellent timber suppliers, one who is local and I can drive to his place and look through his stock... fun but usually expensive


----------



## driver (Sep 28, 2019)

The top one is great! That's the real ART.


----------

